# Nickel-Iron battery info



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

can't find my thread on building nickel - iron cells . oh well , how about nano thin film version of nickel -iron . as far as these batteries from china . i'll bet they would be better then LA . if they weren't as good as new LA then they would be better after LA had some aging .


----------



## Jacob Riskin (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if i'm reading the charts correctly, but the impression I'm getting is that at high discharge rates they have huge voltage drops and heavily reduced capacity. Also, with the smallest cells they have on that chart you would need about $8400 of them to build a 120V pack. It would also weigh in at 1100lbs...ouch...


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Jacob Riskin said:


> I'm not sure if i'm reading the charts correctly, but the impression I'm getting is that at high discharge rates they have huge voltage drops and heavily reduced capacity. Also, with the smallest cells they have on that chart you would need about $8400 of them to build a 120V pack. It would also weigh in at 1100lbs...ouch...


I missed that , but thin film and nano would give much more surface and shorter electrolight path , as well as less active material


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

and they may be printable with inkjet


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Nickel Iron has a ton of issues:

1) Efficiency: According to this page:

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm

They only have 70% efficiency. So you have to drop a lot of power in them to charge.

2) Slow discharge capacity. You simply can't drop a lot of power out of them quickly. 

3) Low power to weight ratio. Only 55% of lead acid.

The last two are from the corresponding Wikipedia pages.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel-iron_battery
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead-acid_battery

Not a winner. Unfortunately.

ga2500ev


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

It'll cost a fortune for a 156V system to get 30kw or so. I'll pass...


----------



## rebenergy (Apr 18, 2008)

Also very sensitive to temprture, T Edison spent years attempting to improve them,


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

my bet is he got futher then we heard


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

They were made until 1972 by EXIDE. They must have been fairly good and lasted quite a long time.


----------

